# Coolstance copra



## Charlie007 (14 April 2017)

Those of you that feed copra how much do you feed? Do you feed it alone along side vitamins and minerals?  Bag advises between 1kg and 2.2 kg.  Is 1kg equal to 1 stubbs scoop? ( my scale has broken!)  Thank you


----------



## VikingSong (15 April 2017)

I only know one person who feeds it, tbh. She feeds it alongside a balancer, micronised linseed and Hi Fi lite, if i recall correctly. Has been awhile since I last spoke to her.


----------



## Auslander (15 April 2017)

I feed it, but I'm no use in terms of measurements, as I just add 1/2 a Stubbs scoop to a scoop of soaked Veteran Vitality. It has done the trick though - the mare who has it was skinny when she arrived, and is now steadily gaining weight.


----------



## Pinkvboots (15 April 2017)

It really depends on the feed because a scoop of oats and a scoop of nuts won't weigh the same if you get my drift, you really need to weigh it if you want to feed it exactly I have fed it and I had to introduce it very slowly so start with a tiny bit and increase over a week or so, or you might find the horse won't eat it as it's very different from most feeds but they loved it once they realised it wasn't poison.


----------



## Kat (15 April 2017)

Can't help with weights, but I feed it and my very fussy horse loves it and holds weight well on it. I just used it instead of beet with my usual feed but I was able to stop using oats in winter as it worked so well for putting on weight and giving her steady usable energy. So she gets copra, linseed and alfa a molasses free


----------



## Charlie007 (15 April 2017)

Thank you for your replies.  Luckily he is eating it. I will drop the linseed as I'm not sure it really helped so he is now on just grass chaff, grass nuts and copra. It will be interesting to see if it helps just to add a little condition.


----------



## Meredith (15 April 2017)

I am not sure of the details but I think you need to feed a vitamin and mineral supplement too as copra is lacking in some things.


----------



## criso (15 April 2017)

Found this on their website

2/3 of a standard Stubbs bowl scoop (that&#8217;s about 3/4cm from the top) is 1kg DRY weight and the same scoop is 1litre of water.  

So a stubbs scoop would contain 1.5 kg


----------



## Charlie007 (16 April 2017)

criso said:



			Found this on their website

2/3 of a standard Stubbs bowl scoop (that&#8217;s about 3/4cm from the top) is 1kg DRY weight and the same scoop is 1litre of water.  

So a stubbs scoop would contain 1.5 kg
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, very helpful!!

I have also emailed them regarding adding the vits and mins.


----------



## Auslander (16 April 2017)

Charlie007 said:



			Thank you, very helpful!!

I have also emailed them regarding adding the vits and mins.
		
Click to expand...

It says on their website that you should only need to add vits and mins for breeding and youngstock
http://www.stanceequine.co.uk/uk/product-coolstance-copra


----------



## NOISYGIRL (20 April 2017)

I would feed either linseed or copra to be honest both high in oil


----------



## DonskiWA (22 April 2017)

I just feed a cup to my boys just to increase the palatability of their boring low starch, low sugar feeds.  They gobble down their vegies that way.


----------



## Charlie007 (23 April 2017)

Little monkey has stopped eating it!! Will try and reintroduce it soon!@


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 April 2017)

Oh dear ! I found I had to increase it really slowly to start with and one of my horses doesn't like a huge feed he will leave some of it especially a morning feed so I always make that feed smaller and the evening feed bigger as he eats it overnight, might be worth trying.


----------

